# Shake’s Poultry Honey Brine



## Raine (Mar 28, 2005)

A lot of folks have tried this and really like it.

Shake’s Poultry Honey Brine

1 gallon water
1 cup kosher (coarse) salt
1 cup honey
2 tablespoons Tender Quick
3 bay leaves
1/4 teaspoon cloves
1/2 teaspoon pickling spice

Bring to boil. Let settle back to room temp.

If injecting, inject in breasts, thighs and legs...about 2 ounces in each. Let sit refrigerated for 24 hours.

If soaking, submerge entire bird or the parts you choose to cook in brine for 48 hours under refrigeration.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd love to try this.  What is a brine?  Can you grill chicken on an outdoor grill with this marinade?


----------



## Raine (Mar 28, 2005)

From the Terms & Techniques forum.

Brining 101


----------



## Mylegsbig (Mar 28, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> From the Terms & Techniques forum.
> 
> Brining 101




sweet thanks for the link and thanks for the recipe


----------

